# Why Toro



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok. Why is the Honda noob in the Toro forum today? Because I just broke out the handy Toro Power Shovel for the deck! Laugh all you want. I got it on eBay last year. The seller must have used it on a blue stone gravel lot which I don’t think plays well with these things. The impeller was jammed. Any way I took it apart and cleaned it up. It beats shoveling any day. Throws a pretty good distance too! Anyone else use them? I can’t see how they are not popular for small areas or decks.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have one too! Picked it up for next to nothing on craigs list. Works quite well for what it is!


----------

